# Uniforms Or Dress Codes?



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Assalamualikum Warahamtullahi Wabarakatuhu!
I was just wondering whether the medical colleges/universities in Lahore have a uniform or any specific dress codes, apart from the lab coat?
Especially KEMU, AIMC, SIMS, and FJMU?
Jazakallahu Khairan!


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

KEMU and AIMC don’t.


----------



## Flipx (Feb 21, 2018)

No there are no uniforms in most of the medical schools. However, CMH Medical College has a uniform and it is the only one in lahore having one.


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you! 

- - - Updated - - -

Okay. Thank you!


----------



## khanh09hk (Jun 16, 2015)

No uniforms, and as for lab coats, they are only to be worn in labs. Not outside whilst waiting for the bus, buying food etc.


----------



## SilverLumos18 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

